# jak właściwie ustawić klawiatury i charsety dla PL i konsoli

## Oniryczny

Witam!

proszę mi pomóc jak ustawić właściwe zmienne w plikach

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

/etc/env.d/02locale

gdy łączę się przez putty to MC jest jakiś nieczytelny

oczywiście z innego linuxa wszystko śmiga a putty krzaczy

http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/11/2012-03-11_162740.png

----------

## Jacekalex

Łap sznurka:

http://rofrol.wordpress.com/2008/02/25/lokalizacja-gentoo-i-utf-8/

Działa :0

PS

Na hasło 'lokalizacja gentoo" to jest czwarty  link w Google.  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

miałem PL

po czym etc-update trochę namieszał i się zrobiło wszystko EN

jakoś udało mi się to odkręcić ale pozycje w /home/[użytkownik] mam po angielsku

coś te ustawienia nie chodzą...

jak wpisuje date to mi wywala krzaki w konsoli

```

Ĺ›ro, 14 mar 2012, 01:57:56 CET
```

----------

## Jacekalex

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

```

etc-update nie używam w ogóle, lepszy jest dispatch-conf.

```
date

śro, 14 mar 2012, 09:40:56 CET
```

----------

## Oniryczny

ale GNOME jest po angielsku

----------

## Jacekalex

Pokaż wynik:

```
grep -i linguas /etc/make.conf
```

I wyniki poleceń, z konta użytkownika:

```
locale
```

```
locale -a | grep pl 
```

```
cat /etc/env.d/*locale
```

I zacznij czytać to, co pisze w dokumentacji.

----------

## Oniryczny

GNOME już PL

ale foldery w /home/[użytkownik] wciąż EN

przecież czytam dokumentację    :Embarassed: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> GNOME już PL
> 
> ale foldery w /home/[użytkownik] wciąż EN

 

Co to znaczy, foldery w EN?

I które Gnome, wersja 2 czy 3.

I jak uruchamiasz Gnome, przez gdm, gdm3, lightdm, czy .xintirc (przy poleceniach startx lub xinit).

Spróbuj założyć nowego użytkownika, i na nim zobacz, jak to wygląda.

Na moje oko, instalowałeś Gnome na jakichś dziwnych ustawieniach lokalizacyjnych, i teraz masz przypał.

Lokalizacja, i czas, to praktycznie pierwsze czynności do zrobienia po rozpakowaniu stage, i przejściu do chroota (do instalowanego systemu).

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Gnome masz po angielsku bo pewnie w make.conf nie masz tego:

```
LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

```

poza tym @Jacekalex dobrze gada, jak wszystko poinstalujesz i zostawisz na koniec zmianę języka to licz się z tym, że sporo może być do reinstalacji.

EDIT:

```
consolefont="lat2-16"
```

```
keymap="pl2"

windowkeys="YES"

fix_euro="NO"

```

```
LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

```
LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Powycinałem wszystko co jest za haszem albo puste, żeby było czytelniej.

----------

## Oniryczny

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"

#fix_euro="NO"
```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
```

/etc/make.conf

```

LINGUAS="pl"
```

locale

```

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
```

tak oto mam.czy poprawiać to co mam za dużo?

----------

## Pryka

Masz złe locale, robiłeś to z manualem? Jak tak to pominąłeś ten krok.

Pokaż /etc/locale.gen bo wydaje mi się, że polskich w ogóle nie wygenerowałeś.

----------

## Oniryczny

dla sprostowania:

mam 2 genciaki

1 na fizycznym kompie a drugi nowy na virtualnym

ten fizyczny jest już okej nazwy pokazuje po polsku (usunąłem użytkownika i dodałem nowego) tylko GDM wciąż po angielsku przy uruchamianiu i ręcznie zmieniam na PL ale nie chce się ustawić domyślnie na PL

w obu przypadkach robiłem locale-gen podczas instalacji generując PL i EN

```

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

w obu przypadkach locale.gen jest identyczny

Pryka

Twoje ustawienia spowodowały że mam krzaki w konsoli przez ssh

na kompie na którym jest okej użyłem tego sposobu http://antoszka.pl/plitery

EDIT

wygląda na to że GDM jest po angielsku bo parametr LC_ALL jest ustawiony na en_US  :Smile: 

bo jak zmienię na pl_PL to putty krzaczy choć GDM i GNOME (po startx są polskie)

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/env.d/02locale 
> 
> ...

 

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> ......
> 
> /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Radziłbym lepsze okulary...    :Twisted Evil: 

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

no en_US jest żeby putty nie krzaczył a gdy ustawię pl_PL to krzaczy

a ja dążę do tego by nie krzaczył...

----------

## Jacekalex

A na jakim systemie operacyjnym ten putty działa?

Bo w puttym jest całkiem sporo ustawień dotyczących  kodowania znaków, do których nawet nie chce mi się zaglądać, bo i tak zawsze łącze się z konsoli, i kodowanie działa prawidłowo, na wszystkich Linuxach i *BSD, do jakich kiedykolwiek się łączyłem.

Poza tym pojedyczy program można odpalić z innym kodowaniem, jak potrzeba, np:

Doklejasz w .bashrc taki wpis:

```

alias putty='LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 putty'
```

i po następnym zalogowaniu do powłoki putty automatycznie wystartuje z takim kodowaniem, jak potrzeba, pomimo, ze w systemie jest normalne, czyli:

```
LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Zmienianie /etc/default/02locale z powodu jednego programu, to już nie lamerstwo, tylko zwykła głupota.

Poza tym u mnie putty (używajac xterma) też nie wyświetla ż i ł - ale to kwestia czcionki, a nie kodowasnia, bo np ó wyświetla prawidłowo.

Za to po zmianie termianala w putty na gnome-terminal (zakładka DATA) i ustawieniu czcionki Monospace w zakładce fonts, putty pięknie łączy używając gnome-terminala.

W dodatku bez żadnego specjalnego ustawiania kodowania dla putty.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

no bo chcę mieć pl_PL

gdyż po wpisaniu startx włącza się GNOME a gdy mam en_US to włącza się po angielsku

ale zauważyłem że to wina putty'ego bo każdy Linux ustawiony na PL się krzaczy zarówno na ISO-8859-2 jak i UTF-8

EDIT

zmieniłem na gnome-terminal

ale wyskakuje error[code]

Error opening terminal: gnome-terminal.

bo nie mam czcionki Monospace?

mam do wyboru czcionki: Consolas, Courier, Courier New, Fixedsys, Lucida Console i Terminal

oczywiście gnome-terminal jest zainstalowany w systemie

----------

## Jacekalex

To problem z konfiguracją puttyego i xterma.

Putty z terminalem Gnome działa prawidłowo.

----------

## Oniryczny

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8" ?

ja mam LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

lat2-16 czy lat2a-16 ?

2a wywalało coś więc ustawiłem 2

dopisałem wyżej o puttym

muszę używać Windowsa (Win7) w pracy i na nim używam putty

EDIT

w debianie i CentOSie np przy Translation UTF-8 jest dobrze mimo iż jest PL

więc imo błąd jest ze strony kodowej gentoo

----------

## SlashBeast

ehe, strony kodowej gentoo.

Jak sie laczysz po ssh, przez to swoje putty, to interesuje Cie tylko TERM (zmienna srodowiskowa, screen, xterm, rxvt itd) i LANG. Consolefont nie ma zadnego znaczenia przy ssh. Jezeli masz pl_PL.UTF-8 ustawione, rowniez w locale.gen i wygenerowane przez locale-gen to musi dzialac, jezeli nie dziala, win swoj klient ssh (putty).

----------

## Oniryczny

oczywiście, że mam wygenerowany pl_PL.UTF-8

EDIT

PuTTy -> Connection -> Data -> Termina-type string -> linux (zamiast xterm)   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

